# Ritchey Curve Logic handlebars



## reebius (Aug 17, 2006)

Just some feedback for the distribution dept at Ritchey. I ordered a set of Comp Curve bars in a 40cm at Green Bike Tires in St. Paul Minn. The site said they had one in stock. 2 days later a get an email stating that my order has to be cancelled because there was no stock. The vender didnt offer to order it from Ritchey, they just gave me my money back. Just wanted to share....if its happening to me , others are probably having the same experience. Thanks, Steve


----------

